# Couldn't hold out



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, a few weeks ago my good friend Marty "Buff" Thomas, saw a used Blackwidow in the TBH classifieds. He knew I had been kind of looking for a lighter poundage Widow...so he bought it and had it sent to me. Good friend huh?!?!

So, last weekend, I was up at his highfenced place helping with a youth hunt he sponsers every year. We tuned up the new bow and he gave me a half dozen arrows that flew well from it. All my others were way to heavy on spine. The new bow is 58 lbs. I have been shooing 69 lbs lately.

So this was my last weekend out at my deer lease in Mason for the regular season. I knew that some mature bucks had been seen in the last week.

I got in the blind and a full size and yearling doe came in to eat. I debated what to do.....shoot and give up my chance at a big boy, or take a doe with my new toy. The longer the deer hung around, the more I wanted to shoot.

Once the doe was in the perfect position and I raise my bow, but she spooked. Then she got in a great position and I drew, but the yearling stepped behind her, so I let down. Still wondering if I should wait or shoot.

Then she got in a really good spot at about 12 yards. A covey of quail came running in and she looked away. Before I knew it I pulled, held extra low and tight, and shot my arrow. The arrow hit right where I was looking, and I felt certain that the dishes were done. I watched her for about 40 yards and then lost her. The arrow passed all the way through.

I waited for 45 minutes and went to where I was sure she would be. She made it about 50 or 60 yards. The shot was just a bit higher than I would have thought. I think she must have gone down two to three inches while it was on the way. Still near perfect, but funny how your eyes can fool you.

So, no big buck for me this year....but that is alright. I had a ton of fun on a great new lease. I will get one of them next year.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Congrats on the doe and new bow!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

And you're doing it the old fashioned way, sort of...kudos my friend and good job.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> And you're doing it the old fashioned way, sort of...kudos my friend and good job.
> 
> TH


Yeah, I think I know what you mean...I wouldn't really say old fashioned, with a laminated state of the art bow, carbon arrows, and pop up tent blind.

Perhaps it would be fair to say simpler, with no sights, let off, drop away rest, etc....

I like something I can just yank back and let go of...not smart enough for all that other stuff.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Great Job, haven't seen Buff post any videos this year. Hows he doing?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Buff shot a few deer and pigs this fall. BUT, if you didn't know.....He went to Africa and shot an elephant with his recurve, but in doing that, he hurt a shoulder training with the heavy weight. He just had surgery to repair his rotater cuff, and will be out of the game for the next six months.

Other than that, he is doing great and happy.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Great job sir. I gave the recurve a try some time ago. Just never could get good enough....I think because of a dominant eye problem. Anyways, big kuddos to you for being proficient enough to take animals with a recurve. It's gotta be TOUGH.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats on the doe with the new ride


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Good deal Mark!!! Buff is a 'KOOL KAT" for sure


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I hate to hear that, is there a video of the hunt posted anywhere?



Chunky said:


> Buff shot a few deer and pigs this fall. BUT, if you didn't know.....He went to Africa and shot an elephant with his recurve, but in doing that, he hurt a shoulder training with the heavy weight. He just had surgery to repair his rotater cuff, and will be out of the game for the next six months.
> 
> Other than that, he is doing great and happy.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I did a search on TBH and this is what I found. I don't think these are up to his normal professional level of video. Something about a heard of homicidal elephants in spitting distance in thich brush, combined with the guide killing the charging one....tends to make for a less than perfect shooting conditions.
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=373176&highlight=elephant


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Those are beautiful bows. Never shot one, but have had several friends over the years that have. Now that I have both my rotator cuff surgeries out of the way, I am returning to traditional archery. shooting a bob lee with the 50# limbs. The 65's are for sale- way too much for me these days. Nice job there.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have two Bob Lee bows, and they are fine shooters and have given me great customer service. I have only nice things to say about them.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link..CRAZY!!!


----------

